# Help with Hymer 564 waste water



## sunflowersmell (Jun 7, 2008)

hi can anyone help ? we are 2 girls with a citroen 91 hymer 564. we dont know how to empty the water waste. can anyone out there help please???


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

hi you two............have you looked under van near to the back wheels for a tap that you either turn or pull....would like to come and have a look for you but too far away i suspect


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ha! has one been polishing ones armour again Jonnyro?


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

not heard it called that before................behave


----------



## sunflowersmell (Jun 7, 2008)

Ahhh we found it - exactly where you said - D'OH!!!
Thanks!


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

thats ok anytime you need help just ask...and i will come running.......what a creep...2 girls hey


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymer*

Cor, who would think that a waste pipe could lead to flirtatious banter!

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Where? oh there no it was jonny he started it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

me.............


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Well someone has to make emptying dirty water a bit more interesting! seemed to work! 

Greenie :lol:


----------

